# posengucker und rob fahren an den po



## rob (17. September 2004)

hallo boardies!
der werner und ich fahren morgen um 4:00 in der früh ins podelta.
wie ich mich freu,bin schon ganz aufgeregt.
haben dort ein tolles boot und alles was wir sonst noch brauchen.tagsüber werden wir sicher auch mal auf karpfen und zander fischen.futterplätze sind schon vorhanden.
drückt uns die daumen das die bedingungen passen und wir auch grosse welse fangen werden.nach den hunderten stunden ansitz in aw mit ganz guten fängen wäre so ein 2 meter wels der krönende abschluss der heurigen saison.:m
werde jetzt noch packen und diverse dinge erledigen und mir dann den tag im board vertreiben.abends kommt schon der werner und wir werden mit dvds weiter die zeit tot schalgen.morgen mittags nach der ankunft geht es sofort ins boot und auf den fluss....yessssssssssssssssss |bla:  :l  :k  |wavey:    #6 
lg an euch alle und bleibt mir brav im ösiforum.
bericht und fotos wird es natürlich geben!
rob


----------



## Pike1982 (17. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Na dann!petri heil!!!und womöglich 250cm!!


----------



## Dorschi (17. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Ich bestelle ein 1 Meter- Teil für die Pfanne!!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (17. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und beste Bedingungen!#6


----------



## kanne (17. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

stark, wünsche euch alles gute und ne tolle zeit!! bin gespannt auf nen bericht!!!!! biss dann kanne


----------



## posengucker (17. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

JO,

zähle auch schon die Stunden, bis wir ins Boot springen. Habe diese Woche einige Meldungen bekommen, daß es dzt. sehr gut laufen soll. Hoffentlich hält diese Phase bis nächste Woche an.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MrBadGuy (17. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Wünsch euch viele dicke Welse und natürlich auch Zander und Karpfen.Viel SPaß.mfg Oli


----------



## sebastian (17. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

petri heil ! mein cousin war auch dort, sind leider so meeräschen gewandert aber jetzt is wieder super glaub ich !

VIEL GLÜCK UND SPAß IM URLAUB !!!!!


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

soderle melde mich wieder im ab zurück!
haben eine sehr feine woche gehabt,jeden tag ein neues erlebnis.
fische wurden auch gefangen. 2 mit 1,20 einer mit 115 und einer mit 92.keine grossen aber immerhin.
etliche bisse haben wir verschlagen und einige sind wieder ausgeschlitzt.
eine tolle woche mit super wetter in einem genialen familieren camp.hab sehr viel über das welsfischen vom boot aus gelernt.da kann man einiges falsch machen.
bericht und fotos werden folgen.
lg rob


----------



## MrBadGuy (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Wilkommen zurück im Board,freu mich schon auf einen Bericht.mfg Oli


----------



## posengucker (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi Oli,

wie wars bei Dir ???

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

na schau her..da hat wer ein neues avatar:m
sehr schick werner....so werd mal ein foto von werner bei der arbeit auspacken
bis gleich..


----------



## gismowolf (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo ihr Wallerfänger!
Freut mich,daß Ihr wieder gut nach Hause gekommen seid!
Am Board war`s in Eurer Abwesenheit im Österreichereck etwas sehr flau!!Ich hoffe,daß das jetzt wieder anders wird!!


----------



## Karstein (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Und rob? Konntest fein was abdrehen dort unten?

Willkommen daheim! Bin neugierig auf die Pix!

Gruß aus Bärlin

Karsten


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hey wolfgang!
du ich hab dir einiges zu berichten.ruf dich morgen mal aus dem sae an.
der michl hat mich gefragt ob wir schaumstoff für das boot mit hatten.
leider nein aber ohne schuhe geht es auch.dafür hab ich jetzt eine verkühlung.es muss vollkommen leise am boot sein und nicht der kleinste fremdgeruch darf am köder sitzten sonnst ist schluss mit wels.
dafür haben wir die burschen mit dem holz hochgeklopft und haben am echolot die reaktionen der welse auf die sequenzen beobchaten können.das war echt der wahnsinn!dem werner sind auch drei in der nacht auf die hand gegangen.der hat geschrien:m
einmal sind wir in einen schweren sturm gekommen.da waren die wellen gleich 2 meter hoch und das wasser stieg auch um 2 meter.ganze bäume sind neben uns umgeknickt und tonnen treibholz kam den po herunter.schafften es zum glück sicher ins camp zurück.war aber hart an der grenze.mehr dann im bericht.
auf den fotos könnt ihr den aufziehenden sturm sehen aber wie er voll da war hab ich nicht mehr fotographiert.da hatten wir andere dinge tu tun
lg rob


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hey karsten mein bester:m
leider hab ich das regencape noch immer nicht bekommen und deswegen die camera zu hause gelassen.hab heute schon mit meinem händler geschimpft da es dringend benötigt wird.hoff es klappt die woche sonst muss ich mit dem plastiksackerl(tüüüüte)
filmen.
aber sehr viele schöne fotos haben wir gemacht.werd mit pogu noch klönen über eine bildergalerie.
schreiben werden wir auch noch was.
es lebe unser harry vom waller adventurecamp:m


----------



## gismowolf (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Na super rob!
Da hast ja bei dem Wind deine Standfestigkeit im Boot schon für Norge trainieren können!!  :q #6


----------



## Karstein (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

#h  rob  #h 

Das mit der Tüte erinnert mich an neulich - waren zum Whalewatching von Telegraph Cove aus draußen bei strömendestem Regen und Sturm. Da musste die XM 2 auch in eine zurecht geschnittene Einkauftüte, hat ganz gut geklappt - wenngleich ich alle 2 Minuten die Linsen putzen musste. Die Aufnahmen von den Orcas sind klasse geworden.

Gut, dass du mich erinnerst, wollte ja mal bei ewa marine nachhaken wegen des Regenschutzes!

Gruß gen Vienna

Karstensen


----------



## bine (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

@ rob
Na endlich seid ihr wieder zurück!!! #h 
Jetzt gehts ja dann auch bald wieder los!!! Wir freuen uns schon. Es gibt viele Neuigkeiten betreffend Eurer Fahrgemeinschaft!! Vielleicht wirds noch billiger für Euch!!  #6 

Na, dann kannst Du ja auch meinen Bericht von unserem "Ausflug" nach Nordnorge lesen!!! :q


----------



## MichlMair (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi zurück Pogu und Rob,

mit welchen Ködern habt Ihr denn gefischt? Habtsis mit Muscheln auch probiert?
@Rob: Wie hast des mitn Fremdgeruch gmeint - was machst Du mit dem Köder sonst so, bevorst ihn anköderst? ;-)
Schon eine Sache für sich, wenn man die Welse aufs Klopfen steigen sieht, was?
Ich hab immer das Blut in der Halsschlagader pulsieren gspürt und zittert wie ein Oachkatzlschwoaf.

LG
Michl


----------



## posengucker (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi,

zu Beginn des Tages wird ein Benzinmann und ein Aalmann bestimmt. Bei Benzingeruch am Aal kann man gleich mit leeren Haken fischen. Auch mit dem Bootsboden sollte der Aal nicht in Berührung kommen, da auch dort durch Bier, Zigaretten usw. Gerüche durch die Schleimhaut aufgenommen werden.

Wir haben nur mit Aalen gefischt. Die andere Partie im Camp hat die ganze Palette durchprobiert und hatten auch nicht mehr Erfolg als wir.

Steigende und mitschwimmende Welse am Echolot sind spannender als jeder Thriller.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hey bine!
freu mich auch schon auf nächste woche.hab mit micha gerade telefoniert und weiss bescheid.deinen bericht werd ich mir am abend auf gemtütlich geben.
p.s. ich bin überhaupt nicht neidig auf dein neues auto:c:m


----------



## Jirko (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

auch von mir´n herzliches welcome back alter wallerhunter - schön daß du wieder unter uns weilst #6 #h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

servas rob und pogu#h schön das ihr wieder da seid#6 ! ich freu mich schon auf euren bericht und die fotos war bestimmt eine sau geile woche und bin überhaupt nicht neidisch grrrrr:c |evil: mfg.#h !


----------



## rob (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hallo gregor#h
ich hoff euch dreien()gehts gut!!!
lass uns mal wieder fischen gehen!
so,nun ein foto von meinem wels:m


----------



## Laksos (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Oups, ich dachte zuerst, dat is'n riesiger Steinbeisser!  :q 

Schade, dass de nicht gefilmt hast. Aber erst mal willkommen zuhause, und ich freu' mich schon auf noch bischen mehr Bericht!  #6


----------



## Truttafriend (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Willkommen zurück mein Lieblingsöschi#h

In einer Woche gehst du schon wieder auf Tour. Dann musst du erstmal auf der Fähre einen laaaangen Wallerbericht erzählen #6


----------



## klammerfranz (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

herzlich willkommen pogu & rob!

freu mich schon auf euren bericht, nach den ersten sätzen bin ich ja schon gespannt wie ein bogen.

maki und ich haben in aw die stellung gehalten, leider nur mit gähnenswerten fängen...

vergangenes outdoor wochenende mit maki, oper8or und fischwerwahn am muhrenteich, war ebenfalls leider nur von kalten temperaturen fast an die 0 grad geprägt. wo sind die zeiten, wo wir in ferherto fast einen karpfen nach dem anderen an land schleppten  |bla: 

pfiataich
klammerfranze


----------



## bine (27. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

@rob
ich kenne ein paar, die in ca. 2 Wochen an den Po fahren, denkst Du, da geht noch was mit Waller????


----------



## rob (28. September 2004)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hey bine!
sie sollen vorher anrufen und fragen wie die wassertemperatur ist.wir hatten konstant
21,60-21,90 ° .am letzten tag wo der sturm war kühlte es um ein grad ab.das ist noch ok.es sollte nicht plötzllich 4 grad fallen,dann wird es schlecht.abgesehen von den anderen faktoren wie treibgut und angeldruck ums camp,bla bla..
kalmmerfranze schön wieder mal was von euch zu hören.
was heisst hier stellung in aw halten.wir waren eh jedes wochenende am start auch kurz vor dem potrip und haben von karpfen bis wels gefangen.
musst halt mal mit uns ansitzen und nicht in der seltsamen ecke für bequeme menschen,dann geht auch was:m
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo,

nicht mal mehr 48 Stunden und Rob und ich beginnen die 2. Auflage des Poevent . Wir sind beide schon ganz aufgeregt und stecken voll in der Vorbereitungsphase. Bin täglich am Abend im Garten um Tauwürmer zu sammeln, Montagen zu basteln usw.

Habe gerade mit dem Campbetreiber telefoniert. Wetter sehr wechselhaft, Wassertemperatur ca 14 Grad und kalte Nächte.
Gefangen wurden vom Ufer 2 kleine mit 60 und 95 cm. So wie es ausschaut, sind wir die ersten die mit dem Boot rausfahren werden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Jirko (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hallo posengucker #h

hatte am WE das vergnügen, ausgiebigst mit rob über euren turn zu schnackeln... bin immer noch am sabbern ... wünsche euch beiden alles erdenklich gute... richtig stramme leinen und berstende knüppel... angelgerechtes wedder und nen digges petri am po... kommt gesund und wohlbehalten wieder heime... freu mich jetzt schon auf euren mehrzeiler mit hoffentlich imposanten pics #h


----------



## richard (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Servus Pogu und rob

Auch von meiner Seite ein kräftiges PH. Und Vorsicht! Nicht dass Euch ein Monsterwels beim Wallerholz klopfen die Hand abbeißt :q  oder im Drill Euer Boot bis nach Kroatien zieht.

Lg
Ritschie


----------



## Dorschi (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Na Petri Heil! Ihr könnt ja schonmal ein kleines AB- Camp einrichten!


----------



## Karstein (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Na dann man ein gehöriges "Tight Lines", PoGu und Rob - gebt alles am Po und lasst die Popos in Ruhe! #6

Bin gespannt wie ein flitzeriger Bogen - bitte alles mit den Cams festhalten für uns Nachwelt!

Viel Spaß

Karsten


----------



## rob (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

na super!!nur noch wenige stunden...gut das ich mit arbeit zugedeckt bin,somit vergehen die sehr schnell:m
bald ist schluss mit lustig..aber soweit wie der werner bin ich noch nicht..muss noch knüpfen und packen
wir werden uns bei karsten regelmässig melden,der kann dann unsere unglaublich guten fänge hier mal vorab einstellen:q
lg rob


----------



## Laksos (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Aber verpaß nicht wieder den Flieger!  :q


----------



## rob (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

nöö norbert wir fahren ja deswegen mit dem auto:m:q:q


----------



## Laksos (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Na gut; dann tankt aber rechtzeitig!  :g 

Also, euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und schöne Fische!  #6  #h


----------



## posengucker (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Ich pass schon auf, dass alles schief geht 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Karstein (20. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Mache ich gerne, rob! Füttere mich mit SMSens, ich bringe es dann hier rein! #6


----------



## gismowolf (21. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Servus Werner und Robert!
Bin soeben aus der Türkei zurückgekommen - habe Euren Thread hier gesehen und wünsche Euch eine gute Fahrt,kräftige Bisse mit Superdrills und uns allen Euren tollen Bericht mit vielen Fotos!!:q  #6  #h
Und kommt wieder gut zurück!!!


----------



## stockfisch (21. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo Jungs,

ich wünsch euch viel Spass und stark gekrümmte Ruten.  Wenn ihr meine Kopflampe findet, bitte mitnehmen


----------



## bine (21. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Viel Spaß Euch beiden und dicke Waller wollen wir sehen!!!!

So, nachdem Rob jetzt weg ist, gebt ihm noch die Stimmen, die ihm zum Boardferkel fehlen!!! Oder sollte es schon wieder ein "Piefke" werden??? :q  :q  :q


----------



## rob (21. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hehe lach..jürgen!wir werden ein auge drauf halten

jetzt gehts los jetzt gehts los jetzt gehts loooooooooossssssss:q:q
der werner steht gerade neben mir und in kürze fahren wir los richtung delta:m
beide sind wir wie immer ur nervös und können es auch kaum mehr erwarten.
regelmässige liveupdates wird es hier dank karsten geben!
leider sind im moment die bedingungen eher schlecht..aber wir hofffen das das trübe supperl bald weg ist...lg von werner und rob


----------



## Karstein (22. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Gestern abend 22:14:08 Uhr erste SMS von unseren beiden Barteljägern:

"Sind jetzt kurz vorm Podelta! Jetzt noch Pizza und dann sind wir hart am Fisch!  LG rob u Posengucker"

Bleibt uns nur, den Zweien ein dickstes "Petri!" zu wünschen für heute und die kommenden Tage!

Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi Karsten!
Immer noch Funkstille vom Po??Ich fürchte,daß die Wassertemperatur noch etwas zu
kalt ist!Ist ja kein Wunder bei den Schneemassen,die noch auf den Bergen liegen.
Ich halte Werner und Robert fest die Daumen,damit sie fest zuschlagen und uns ganz tolle Fotos hier zeigen können!!!#6 #6 
Bei Telefonkontakt richte bitte die besten GRüße an sie aus,danke!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Karstein (24. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Da ist Totenstille.. Hatte gestern ne SMS rübergejagt, aber keinerlei Antwort erhalten...

Wahrscheinlich hat jeder von Beiden jeweils 2 Wallerruten in den Händen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Jepp...Karsten.Sie drillen die *Großen*...und dat dauert.


----------



## bine (25. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Ich hoffe, die beiden drillen wirklich und sind nicht etwa ins Wasser gezogen worden!!!  |supergri  #6


----------



## richard (26. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hat inzwischen jemand etwas von rob und pogu gehört? Erstaunlich lange Sendepause!?
Ritschie


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Finde ich auch. |kopfkrat


----------



## Karstein (26. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Nix...


----------



## Drohne (26. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, die beiden drillen wirklich und sind nicht etwa ins Wasser gezogen worden!!!  |supergri  #6



Nein Bine, zumindest war POGU am 20.04 noch aktiv, er staunte und beglückwünschte mich zu meinem 13,5 kg Schuppi per E-Mail.

Mit Wallerholz klopfen, rundern, drillen usw. am Po ist durchaus stressig. Die beiden sind zäh, sie kommen sicher wieder in unsere Arme.


----------



## Drohne (26. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich auch. |kopfkrat



Korrektur, lieber Dorschi!

Der Stachel einer Bine -ist wohl Biene gemeint- sitzt nicht tief. Lediglich der Schock danach, der sitzt tief.

Liebe Grüße aus NÖ


----------



## Karstein (27. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

LEBENSZEICHEN VON ROB!

Er rief gerade durch. Bedingt durch Regenfälle stromaufwärts war die Wasserqualität nicht die beste in den letzten Tagen, trüb-lehmig, und allerhand Gülle trieb durch ihr Revier. Sie sahen zwar ordentliche Waller am Grund, aber die buddelten sich anscheinend ein. Sie wichen in Seitenkanäle aus, wo das Wasser ein wenig sauberer war und fingen zwei 80er Waller.

Dazu ein 7 Pfund Zander und ein weiterer Portionszander im Hauptstrom selbst, Laune ist trotzdem prima und heute zeigt sich die Strecke in gutem Wasserzustand, sodass sie jetzt erneut angreifen!

Soll euch viele Grüße von den Beiden bestellen! Wenn´s was Neues gibt, meldet sich Rob sofort.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (27. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

vielen dank für die info bruder #6... wenn du zurücksimst, schieb mal büdde liebste grüsse von mir hinterher #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Danke für die Info Karsten.

Tja und wie ich unseren rob kenne, lässt er nicht locker. :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

@ Drohne

Als Imkermeister kennst du dich da besser aus.   :q  :q


----------



## Karstein (28. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Und hier de daily news vom Po:

"Hey, gestern wieder einen Kleineren verhaftet...heute extreme Ebbe und Sandwolken im Wasser...Sehr schlechte Bedingungen :-(( Weichen heute wieder mal in einen Kanal aus...LG r. und w.!"

Die Zwei haben aber auch ein Pech...


----------



## Laksos (28. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Ebbe am Po??  :q 

Sachen gibt's, echt das hinterletzte! 

Hoffentlich wird's noch was und die beiden lassen es doch noch mal richtig klingeln. Bestell schöne Grüße und Daumendrücker!  #h  #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. April 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Dat wird schon noch.   #6


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hey leute!
möcht euch alle nett grüssen lassen und mich für eure anteilnahme bedanken:m
auch ein danke an karsten der so nett war und weitergeleitet hat.
leider wurde es nichts aus unseren grossen welsen.jeder hat 3 kleine bis 80 cm verhaftet.mein dritten hab ich mit dem harry gemeinsam mit zwei ruten gefangen:q aber dazu später.
im oberlauf hat es vor unserer ankunft ordentlich geregnet ,so das treibgut und trübe suppe zu uns ins delta kam.das wetter war eigentlich in unserer region konstant schön und warm.bis auf einen regentag am anfang der woche.
somit war dann für uns die ganze zeit sandwolken und treibgut angesagt.fischen war nur bei steigendem wasser und höchststand angesagt.bei fallern hat es den ganzen dreck in einem rausgefetzt und das wasser war noch dreimal so sandig.zum glück hat harry vom walleradventurecamp immer einen gezeitenkalender vor ort.
bei diesem sand im wasser wollen sie nicht so richtig fressen.wir haben echt alles versucht..driften mit und ohne klopfen,hängen und ansitzen...
einige tage sind wir in nebenkanäle ausgewichen da hier das wasser "klarer" war.
die welse haben auch auf unser klopfen reagiert und sind mitgestiegen,haben aber ausser mächtigen schwanzschlägen in der rute keinen bleibenden eindruck mehr hinterlassen.die wollten eifach die köder nicht nehmen
aber schön und spannend war es trotzdem und ein gewaltiger naturflash unglaublich beeindruckend die vielfalt der tierwelt dort.einige gute bisse gegen ende der woche haben wir noch dazu versiebt,meine multi hat sich am wasser zerlegt..oder besser ich
die nächste gruppe die gekommen ist hat jetzt sicher eine top woche.nach langer fresspause reinigt sich das wasser und es geht so richtig los.genau auf das waren wir eigentlich aus,aber so ist es mit dem pofluss.wild und voller tücken.
lg rob


----------



## Karstein (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Aloha rob,

welcome b@ck!

Kann doch net wahr sein - kein einziger dicker Bartelträger hat eure Köder gefunden? 

Dabei haben wir euch doch soooo die Daumen gedrückt...

Bin auf Deine Fotos und den Bericht gespannt!

Lieben Gruß gen Wien

Karsten


----------



## Laksos (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Willkommen zuhause!  #h 

Zwar schade, daß ihr keine Wuchtbrummer angeln konntet, aber Hauptsache, ihr hattet eine schöne Zeit mit trotdem einigen Fischen, tollen Eindrücken und Spaß! #6


----------



## Jirko (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

hallöli rob #h

nen herzliches welcome back... schön, daß du wieder unter uns weilst #6 das mit der „ausbeute“ ist natürlich weniger schön, zumal man(n) ja im vorab auch mit ner gewissen erwartungshaltung an den PO tingelt... naja, hauptsache ihr hattet euren spaß und habt euch bestens erholt #6... und was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden... hast´s ja nicht allzuweit bis in´s nördliche italien... dann halt beim näxten mal rob #h


----------



## richard (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Welcome home

Na schade, dass kein „Großer“ dabei war. Ich persönlich hätte mich wahrscheinlich auch über einen mit 80 cm gefreut, als wärs einer mit 80 Kilo. Hängt natürlich damit zusammen, dass ich noch nie einen Wels gefangen habe. Naja dann dürfen die Welse im Po noch etwas wachsen, bis rob und pogu sie beim nächsten turn fangen.


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Servus rob!
Ich hoffe,daß Ihr zwei Euch trotzdem gut in Eurem Urlaub erholt habt!!#6 #h
Große Taten warten heuer noch auf Euch!!:q #6


----------



## Siluris (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hai ihr Beiden

Dein Bericht hat mich schon sehr an meine Besuche im Podelta erinnert. Bei diesen Bedingungen hast du kaum eine Chance auf einen GROßEN.
Wir haben unsere Aufenthalte deswegen anders gestaltet.:
Wir fahren seit einigen Jahren mit VW-Bus, Boot und Zelt an einige von uns ausgesuchte Plätze ( meist einige Km weg vom Trubel ), beschauen uns das Wasser, wenn ok. baut eine Gruppe das Zelt un dalles drumherum auf, während die andere Partie sich um Köder und Lizenzen sowie Essen und Trinken kümmert.
Wenn das Wasser nicht passt, wie zB. von Dir beschrieben, gibts in Rovigo eine Pizza, und ab nach Hause.
Es ist zwar immer traurig, wenn man nach Hause muss, aber es schont das Geldbörserl, und man erspart sich einigen Ärger.
Ich wünsche Euch für den nächsten Trip schöneres Wasser und ein deftiges Petri Heil

Siluris


----------



## Soxl (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hoi,

schön dass Ihr wieder gut nach Haus' gekommen seid. Hoffe auch, Ihr habt Euch gut erholt, ist auch wichtiger als "der ganz Grosse"   

Da die Italo-Waller nicht so recht wollten, müssen sich jetzt wohl umso mehr die Donauwelse gut festhalten #6   

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Willkommen zurück rob. #6 
Ich hab dir doch mal gesagt wo die großen Waller sind.  
Irgendwann fischen wir mal gemeinsam auf die schönen Giganten des Süßwassers.
Übrigens werden Bine,Anni und ich dich mal wieder in AW besuchen.   :q


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Wilkommen Rob u. Werner das nächste mal wirds bestimmt was, hauptsache Ihr habt eine schöne erholsame woche gehabt#6 #h !
Soxl und ich haben in AW die stellung gehalten und einige schöne karpfen gefangen zwischen 7 und 11 kilo!
Schön das ihr heil und gesund wieder da seid freu mich schon auf einen (mehrere) welsansitze in AW:g #6 :q !
Lg.#h


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

danke @ all!!!
der werner wird wohl noch fertig sein von dem trip
bin heute auch noch ganz mau:q
jungs lasst uns am wochenende den donauwelsen das fürchten lernen und bojen spannen!!
was meint ihr??
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo, liebe Nachbarn!

Wir dürfen hoffen, Euch baldigst wieder in AW sehen. Tröstet Euch, ihr habt absolut nichts versämt, auch bei und war diese Woche absolut tote Hose angesagt -natürlich ist Fischen gemeint-. Hochwasser, total trübe Brühe, Treibgut aus dem ganzen Waldviertel usw. war alles andere als lustig. Erst heute konnten wir wieder einigermaßen gemütlich Fischen und auch einige Wasserbewohner auf die Schuppen legen. Darunter war auch ein Aitel mit 58 cm länge -wir schwer könnte dieser eigentlich gewesen sein-. Der Dickkopf hat tatsächlich wie ein Monster gekämpft.  

Also, servus in AW


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

servus drohne!
danke für den livebericht!
hoffentlich ist es bis zum wochenende wieder fein..treibgut und brühe hatten wir ja jetzt schon zu genüge:q
grüsse an dich und deine frau!!bis am wochenende in aw!
rob


----------



## posengucker (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi,

nach der Rückkehr gab es ein bissl Stress, deswegen melde ich mich erst jetzt zurück.

Wetter super, Wasser schlecht. So könnte man unseren Aufenthalt vor Ort auf einen Punkt bringen. Der besagte dritte Wels wurde in Gemeinschaft von uns dreien gelandet, als erstes wurde der Rob aus dem Wasser gezogen und danach der Wels . So ein Glück, daß ein Rob ganzjährig geschont ist  :q .

Neben den kleinen Welsen konnte ich noch einen Karpfen mit ca 5 Kilo sowie 2 Zander fangen. Ein grosser Wels (ca 150 cm) trieb leider tot an der Oberfläche.

Die Vielseitigkeit des Deltas ist unglaublcih: Wels, Zander, Karpfen, Aal, Schwarzbarsch und vereinzelt Hecht können hier auf die Schuppen gelegt werden.

Derzeit ist das Wasser top, Temperatur des Oberflächenwassers bewegt sich um die 20 Grad. Wenn die Bedingungen so bleiben, fahre ich in 9 Tagen wieder für eine Woche runter.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Achja,

Fotos stelle ich heute Abend oder Morgen rein.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Achja,
> 
> Fotos stelle ich heute Abend oder Morgen rein.
> 
> ...



ja super werner,ich freu mich schon darauf!
da ich selber die meisste zeit gefilmt habe,schoss ich nur 2 fotos:q
hier bitte:m
lg rob

ps:nein,der pogu hat den gimbal nicht gebraucht :q


----------



## Soxl (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hoi Werner  #h 



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Bedingungen so bleiben, fahre ich in 9 Tagen wieder für eine Woche runter.


*Tsts*, Zweitwohnsitz in Bella Italia?  :q  Schade, klingt nach einer Woche "zu früh", sonst hätten wir evtl. ein Meeting im Delta gehabt - obwohl ich besser noch nichts "verschreie". Sollte nix schief gehen, düse ich Ende dieses Monats runter  :g 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi Soxl,

na geh, es wäre ur super gewesen, wenn Du ins Delta mitgekommen wärst.

Anbei die versprochenen Fotos:

Canala Bianco; Rob mit seinem Wallerchen; Sonnenuntergang am Canale; Harry mit schönem Zander (60 cm); dieser biss im gleichen Augenblick wie mein Zander; der Nebenarm Maistre am Abend;

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Fotos Teil 2:

Die berühmt berüchtigte Brücke über den Maistra, die schon manchen unvorsichtigen Welsfischer mit zu langen Ruten die Spitzen gekostet hat; Die Mündung des Maistre; hier bekommen wir am Boot Besuch von einer kleinen Ringelnatter; Ziegenherde am Canale Bianco; "Kloster" am Bianco; gleich dahinter befindet sich eine Rennstrecke für Motorräder, die für eine entsprechende Geräuschkulisse sorgen; Nebel zieht von Grande Po den Bianco hinauf.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch mit diesen Fotos den Zauber des Podeltas etwas näher bringen und Ihr versteht, warum ich dort meinen "Zeitwohnsitz" in einer Woche aufschlagen werde  :q 
lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Servus Werner!
Danke für die tollen Fotos!Da bringst Du uns das Podelta ja ganz nahe!!Hast Du nicht vielleicht zufällig eine Luftaufnahme,damit ich mich ein bißchen orientieren kann?
Da kann ich verstehen,daß es Dich gleich wieder runterzieht!!Und wenn sie dann auch noch beißen,.................!!
Das wünsch ich Dir und halt die Daumen,daß wir bald wieder Superbilder von dern URIANEN aus dem Po sehen!!


----------



## posengucker (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Danke für die Blumen . Luftaufnahme habe ich keine aber einen Auszug aus dem Routenplaner.

Im linken oberen Rand ist der Canale Bianco, rechts Richtung Süden befindet sich der Po di Gnocca, daneben der Po di Goro und Richtung Norden zweigt der Po di Maistre ab. Ich hoffe, es ist auf dem Auszug zu erkennen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi,

habe da noch ein Foto gefunden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

leiwand!
danke für die fotos werner!
nach dem ich heute das filmmaterial gesichtet habe will ich am liebsten auch gleich wieder runter...aber erst gehts mal nach norge und dann nach franze:q
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

lieber rob, lieber werner!  #h 

meine henne und ich sind von euren tollen fotos und den mit spannung erwarteten berichten ungemein beeindruckt.

ein täglicher besuch im board ist uns nach dem fischen mittlerweile zur gewohnheit geworden. machts bitte weiter so. 

harrys wunderschöner zander, darf man erfahren wie groß und schwer der war?

liebe grüße auch von meiner henne  

drohne


----------



## posengucker (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo Drohne,

der Zander hatte exakt 60 cm. Vielleicht kann sich rob noch an das Gewicht erinnern.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

servus drohne!
ich schätz ihn auf 3,5 kilo....dufte ihn ja keschern
der grego hat mich gerade angerufen ob ich von heute auf morgen nach aw mit möchte.eigentlich wollt ich ja zuhause bleiben und sonntag zum muttertag rausfahren.meine leute sind alle bei oma
dort dann schnell mit der spinnrute abgeseilt und ein wenig die hechte ärgern.
aber wenn der gregor mich heiss macht,werd ich eventuell 2 mal rausfahren.:q
mal schauen wie weit ich mit meiner arbeit komm.
nächstes wochenende ist auf alle fälle ein welsansitz angesagt.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi,

morgen früh fahre ich leider ohne rob wieder einmal ins Delta.

Bleibe mit Rob in Verbindung, falls der Camprekord geknackt wird  :q .

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi Werner !
Dazu die allerbesten Wünsche und kräftiges Daumendrücken von Martin und mir!!#6 #6 #h


----------



## Soxl (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hey Werner,

wünsch Dir den Fisch den Du Dir wünscht, also ein dickes "Petri Heil" von mir auf'n Weg   

Aber lass' mir noch was drinnen, morgen in einer Woche sollte ich dann auch vor Ort sein...  |bla: 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo,

Danke für die lieben Grüsse und Glückwünsche.

Noch ca 5 Stunden, dann gehts los. Hoffentlich umgehe ich etwas den Pfingsferienverkehr.

@Soxl, ok einen lass ich drinnen 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Drohne (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> morgen früh fahre ich leider ohne rob wieder einmal ins Delta.
> 
> ...



hallo werner  #h ! 
wir bewundern deine motivation und hoffen, dass du auch diesmal optimal mit allem versorgt bist. 
mit bedauern mußten wir heute (eigentlich bereits gestern) feststellen, dass der platz deiner ganzen manschaft in aw verwaist ist. 
meine Henne und ich drücken so fest als möglich unsere daumen für einem spektakulären wallerfang im po. 

Machs gut und viel petri


----------



## rob (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

moin leute!
komm gerade aus aw vom welsplatz zurück. 3 tage und ein biss:q
leider hat der kerl den köder wieder ausgespuckt:c
muss mit dem werner dringend über neue modifizierungen sprechen..hab da neue ideen:m
hab vom werner schon das erste sms bekommen:
1 tag: beim zanderfischen einen welsbiss bekommen und ihn in den ästen verloren.einen biss versiebt.
er ist dann in der nacht wegen gewitter auf dem harri seinen hausteich ausgewichen und hat dort in der nacht 2 welse gefangen.mit 7 und 8 kilo...104 cm und 107 cm
jetzt sind sie gerade am po di gnocca driften!
mal schauen wie es da läuft.die welse haben letzte woche massiv gelaicht.....lg rob und auch grüsse an alle vom werner!


----------



## rob (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

sodawassa:q
nächster livebericht vom podelta:m
beim werner scheint es gut zu laufen und er dürfte wirklich mal glück haben mit den bedingungen am wasser.
bei der abenddrift hatte er gestern in einer stunde 4 bisse aber keinen verwertet.
heute früh gab es 3 bisse in 2 stunden wo von 2 gelandet wurden.einer mit 111 cm und ein etwas kleinerer.
ein kräftiges petri von mir an meinen welspartner der mich alleine in wien zurück lässt.:c:q
lg rob


----------



## Soxl (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Heyho,

auch von mir Glückwunsch an Werner (den der Rob hoffentlich ins nächste SMS verpackt)  #6 

Bin schon gespannt wie's weitergeht, scheinbar hat der Werner jetzt ja die richtige Methode gefunden um zumindest an Bisse zu kommen - und Spielraum nach oben ist ja noch genug und die Woche noch jung  

Wünsche weiterhin krumme Blanks und rasende Rollen  #6 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Drohne (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> sodawassa:q
> nächster livebericht vom podelta:m
> beim werner scheint es gut zu laufen und er dürfte wirklich mal glück haben mit den bedingungen am wasser.
> bei der abenddrift hatte er gestern in einer stunde 4 bisse aber keinen verwertet.
> ...



Gratulation aus Ziersdorf an Werner!   :m 

111cm ist eigentlich schon recht ordentlich. Wir hoffen, die fehlenden 111cm folgen demnächst.
Met und Bärenfang ist als Stärkung der sauren Muskeln jedenfalls bereits gekühlt. 

Liebe Grüße von Deinen Nachbarn aus AW


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

servus drohne!
ich hoff euch beiden geht es gut und die fänge sind top!
ich bin am wochenende wieder oben am welsplatz und dann geht es für 3 wochen auf achse..norwegen und frankreich filmen:q
wenn ich wieder im land bin kommen wir wieder zu euch runter...wenigstens den ganzen juni,weil da hat unser zielfisch schonzeit:m
somit habt ihr dann auch wieder nachbarn
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

das ist ja schon mal bestens was unser werner fängt, die 1,5m marke wird er bestimmt noch knacken#6 :m !

rob wir sehen sich erst nach deiner urlaubssaison, da ich dieses weekend eine grillerei (poolparty#6 ) veranstalte|supergri !
werde nächste woche am welsplatzerl anzutreffen sein warscheinlich auch alleine da soxl am po fährt um werner abzulösen:q !
mfg.#h


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

ahhh schade!aber poolparty hört sich auch nicht schlecht an:q tanzende frauen im bikini?:qdann komm ich auch:maber so ganz urlaub hab ich ja nicht,is ja schliesslich arbeit!...mit einem netten feierabend in der natur,nah am fisch
heast gregor,bevor ich fahr geb ich dir und dem werner die nummer von meiner oma.wenn ihr mein boot und motor zum spannen braucht ,einfach dort anrufen und zeug in der scheune abholen.sie weiss bescheid und es passt!lg rob

ps: vom werner nichts weiter gehört...hoff das wetter ist bei ihm nicht so schlecht wie bei uns.dann wird er wieder gegen den po kämpfen müssen.lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hi Gregor!
Da wünsch ich Dir ein kräftiges PH!!(Zeig`s Ihnen mal!!:q #6 
Und viel Spaß am Pool,aber fall nicht rein!!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

das ist super rob danke fürs boot#6 :m , wir hören sich bestimmt noch bevor du beruflich die halbe welt umfährst|supergri !
Hallo wolfgang#h  ich bin letztes jahr beim reinigen (saugen) ins pool gestürzt an die kante und dann noch volle auf die pobacke pffffff:c  das hat weh getan:q .....
ich konnte kaum mehr sitzten, pasiert mir kein zweites mal mehr#6 |supergri !
natürlich wolfgang werd ich's der AW partie zeigen und den welsrekord knacken die werden schauen#t  und nachher ganz viel :c  weil keiner von ihnen dabei war:m ! Lg.#h


----------



## Drohne (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh schade!aber poolparty hört sich auch nicht schlecht an:q tanzende frauen im bikini?:qdann komm ich auch:maber so ganz urlaub hab ich ja nicht,is ja schliesslich arbeit!...mit einem netten feierabend in der natur,nah am fisch
> heast gregor,bevor ich fahr geb ich dir und dem werner die nummer von meiner oma.wenn ihr mein boot und motor zum spannen braucht ,einfach dort anrufen und zeug in der scheune abholen.sie weiss bescheid und es passt!lg rob
> 
> ps: vom werner nichts weiter gehört...hoff das wetter ist bei ihm nicht so schlecht wie bei uns.dann wird er wieder gegen den po kämpfen müssen.lg rob



Hallo Rob!

Na, was denkst Du wohl, wozu mein Boot mit Ruder, inklusive Boyenverankerung und Seil im Hafen liegt. Einem Schlüssel dafür können wir jederzeit beim Wirtn deponieren. Die Oma wär ja sicherlich in großer Sorge was die Jungs mit dem Boot alles aufführen könnten und hätte sogar mitunter noch schlaflose Nächte. Ein kurzes Mail und der Schlüssel ist ständig griffbereit.
Liebe Grüße von uns beiden


Also, das Angebot gilt ab sofort.  
ääte


----------



## klammerfranz (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Yeah, ich schaff es diesen Sonntag in AW aufzukreuzen  #h und gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn auf "a boa göbe" zu gehen, ist karpfentechnisch was los am Welsspot Rob?  |kopfkrat Dann kommen wir Dich besuchen...  :m 

petri 2 all
klammerfranze


----------



## bine (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Viel Spaß Euch allen und dicke Fische!!!  :m  :m  |wavey:


----------



## rob (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

danke drohne für das angebot!!
seeehr nett!mal schaun was die jungs sagen....
hey martin,klar komm vorbei!karpfen ist möglich aber auch nicht einfach...aber des bekommen wir schon hin
lg rob


----------



## bine (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Ach ja, hab ich ja gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Du das Ferkel wurdest!!!  |kopfkrat Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu  :m  :m  :m


----------



## rob (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

vom werner kam gestern noch eine sms rein....
derzeit keine fänge,sind am canale bianco gewesen und dort war das wasser sandig und trübe.
 dann mussten die beiden zu einem notfall der anderen campgruppe.die haben 2 leere batterien am grande po gehabt:q
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo  #h,

ich bin wieder zurück.

Abreise war Samstag Früh um 4:00 Uhr und ich konnte alle traditionellen Staus zu Pfingsten umgehen und war kurz nach 10:00 Uhr im Podelta. Das Wasser war klar und grünlich, die Wassertemperatur lag bei ca 19 Grad. Erstmal Verpflegung einkaufen und dann gings zum Zanderfischen in der Mündung des Po di Gnocca. Hier gabs ersten Welskontakt, der sich leider im angeschwemmten Treibholz festsetzte. Ein aufziehendes Gewitter zwang uns vorzeitig abzurechen. Der Regen ließ aber bald wieder nach und die angebrochene Nacht wurde am Weiher direkt beim Camp verbracht. Vor 2 Wochen wurde hier ein Wels mit 1,50 Meter und 2 kleinere zwischen 100 und 130 cm gefangen. Um Mitternacht verabschiedete sich Harry und eine halbe Stunde später konnte ich 104 cm ins Camp funken. Der Anfang war gemacht.
Um 4:00 Uhr Früh weckte mich mein Bissanzeiger und ich konnte einen Wels mit 107 cm landen. Gefangen wurde der erste mit Rotfeder knapp unter Oberfläche und der 2. mit einem Stück Aal auf Grund.

Am Nachmittag gings dann endlich zum Driften. Die Abendzeit stellte sich im Vergleich zum Morgen als nicht so gut heraus. Die meisten Bisse erfolgten in den frühen Morgenstunden (ab 1:00 Uhr) bis ca 9:00 Uhr morgens. Interessant war einmal folgendes: Ich hingen schon ca 4 Stunden an einem überstehenden Ast als Raubgeräusche uns veranlassten, diesen Bereich abzudriften. Es war unglaublich, was sich am Echolot abspielte und wir bekamen innerhalb einer halben Stunde 3 Bisse. Bei der 2. Drift dagegen zeigte sich kaum eine Sichel am Echolot. Wir beschlossen, die Hauptdrift auf den Morgen zu verlegen und so fuhren wir gegen 5:00 Uhr los. Nun wurden die ersten Welse gefangen. Harry überlistete einen mit ca 1 Meter. Beim Lösen des Hakens erfolgte der nächste Biss, der jeodch wegen zu kleinen Haken nicht hing. 20 Minuten später durfte ich meinen Wels mit exakt 111 cm aus den Tiefen ds Gnocca ziehen. Die Freude war groß. Danach tat sich leider nichts mehr. 

Seit Tagen war ein Ausflug mit der 2. Gruppe im Camp zum Canale Bianco geplant, da hier bei jedem Ausflug gefangen wurde. Leider stand dieser Auflug unter einem schlechten Stern. Zuerst wurde fast ein Treibnetz abgeräumt, danach soff ein Benzinmotor in der Schleuse ab, da irrtümlich bei heissen Motor der Choke gezogen wurde. Zu allem Überdruss war auch das Wasser sehr schmutzig und sandig, sowie voller Treibgut. Ich bin mit dem Auto vorausgefahren und wartete auf die Boote, als 3 Meter vom Ufer ein Wels mit geschätzten 1,50 Meter aus dem Wasser blickte und gemütlich wieder abdrehte. Als wir nun endlich zum driften wollten, stellte sich heraus das beide Batterien der Elektromotoren leer waren. Wir machten das Beste daraus und hängten uns an. Da im Gegensatz zu den Welsen wir Hunger bekamen, holte ich eine Pizza aus dem nahegelegenen Einkaufszentrum und wir verspeisten diese gemütlich am Boot. 

Am nächsten Tag verhinderte Wind eine vernünftige Drift und so gings wieder zum Zanderfischen. Am Abend setzte Regen ein und ein Boot neben mir konnte einen Wels mit 1.60 Meter fangen. Konnte den Drill gemütlich aus meinem Sesel beobachten und den Fänger gratulieren. Es war ein junger Bursch und noch dazu sein 1. Wels überhaupt. Er hat übers ganze Gesicht gestrahlt wie ein frisch gestrichenes Hutschpferd (verständlich  #6 ).

Der Wind legte sich nur mehr Abends ab 20:00 Uhr und morgens war es auch windstill bis ca 10:00 Uhr. Diese Zeit wurde von uns zum driften genutzt. Sonst gings zum Zanderfischen oder es wurde vom Ufer aus gefischt. Bei einer Morgendrift konnte ich noch einen Wels mit 85 cm fangen. Eines Abends gab es eine heftige Detonation beim Zanderfischen. Wir dachten, dass in der Nähe eine Fabrik oder ähnliches explodiert wäre. Es stellte sich aber als Blitz heraus, obwohl keine Wolken in der Nähe waren. Die Druckwelle war sehr stark.

Die schönste Drift hatte ich an einem windstillen Vormittag. Ich hatte den Aussenborder hochgeklappt, den ich als Lehne benutzte, die Füsse am Steuerstand hochgelagert und brauchte den Elektromotor kaum zu bedienen. Entspannung pur und noch dazu hatte ich einen Biss, der leider nicht verwertet wurde. Am letzten Abend machte ich mit der anderen Gruppe noch "Guiding", da diese bis dato zwar Bisse hatten, aber keinen Wels landen konnten. Es gab auch 3 Bisse, jedoch keinen Fang. Gegen Mitternacht raubten die Welse zwischen den Bojen und ignorierten unsere Köder.


Fazit dieser Woche: Sehr entspanndendes Fischen ohne Druck und Stress. Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dies sollte auch im Vordergrund stehen. 

Ich hoffe die Sandwolken, die ich vor der Abreise im Wasser gesehen habe, werden bald wieder verschwinden, damit der Soxl gleich gute Bedingungen vorfindet, so wie ich sie hatte. Anbei noch das Foto vom 111er.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Servus Werner!
Danke für Deinen Superbericht!Ich konnte es direkt fühlen,wie gut Du Dich erholt und entspannt hast!!Ich hätte Dir so gerne einen der großen Uriane vergönnt,aber was nicht ist,kann ja noch werden.Beim nächsten mal artet der Po-Urlaub vielleicht in Arbeit aus!!:q
#6


----------



## Drohne (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

*Servus Werner, lieber Nachbar*#h #6 !

Herzlichen Dank für Deinen großartigen und mit Spannund erwarteten Bericht aus dem Po Delta. Obwohl nur 111cm, ist dieser ein relativ ordentlicher Bursche. Meine Frau und ich freuen uns für Dich und gratulieren auch recht herzlich. Mit Deinem Mut, Einsatzwillen und Begeisterung für das Wallerfischen wirst Du uns mit Sicherheit noch einen ordentlichen Brocken in diesem wunderbaren Forum präsentieren. 
Mit Bedauern und Wehmut denke ich seit drei Tagen an unseren angestammten Stammplatz in AW. Vor lauter Honigschleudern waren wir total unabkömmlich, aber ab Montag wird wieder täglich gefischt:q . Bitte Daumen drücken

Liebe Grüße aus Ziersdorf


----------



## richard (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Servus Werner!

Superbericht. Wenn man den so liest ist man selbst für 5 Minuten am Podelta.
Toi, Toi, Toi beim nächsten Mal und hoffentlich bis bald.
Ritschie


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

servas werner!
freu mich das du wieder gut zurück bist..schade das du nur die ersten tage was gefangen hast und kein grösserer dabei war....aber wenigstens war es stressfrei und relaxt:m
danke für den bericht
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Servas Werner#h !

Klasse bericht da hast du eine spitzen woche verbracht und gratulation zu deinen fängen nicht schlecht#6 #6 #6 ! 
Lg.


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

jo gregor und überlege dir ob du nicht mitte sebtember mit uns mitfahren möchtest..lg rob


----------



## posengucker (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Genau,

Gregor soll auch mitfahren. Gefällt Dir sicher.

Das richtige Wallerfischen vom Boot sieht aber wie folgt aus:

Man ist 24 Stunden am Wasser. Ist ein Bootspartner müde oder will nicht mehr driften bzw. das Wetter lässt keine ordentliche Drift zu, dann wird angehängt. Will man an Land mal übernachten, so wird ein Zelt aufgestellt und vom ufer aus gefischt bzw. die Ruten bleiben am Boot und von dort wird der Köder präsentiert.

Ich muss aber selbst zugeben, daß dies etwas heftig ist. Aber so fängt man sicherlich optimal.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Soxl (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hey Werner  #h 

Super Kurzbericht #6, den ich erst jetzt lesen konnte - Du weisst ja, die Online-Verbindungen am Gnocca sind nicht so toll :q. Bin seit etwa 4 Std. return aus Bella Italia (leider, wenn's nur nach mir ginge hätt' ich wohl gefischt bis zur Ungültigkeit der Lizenz, um dann eine weitere zu lösen, das Delta fesselt :l )


> Ich hoffe die Sandwolken, die ich vor der Abreise im Wasser gesehen habe, werden bald wieder verschwinden, damit der Soxl gleich gute Bedingungen vorfindet, so wie ich sie hatte.


Danke, hatte durchaus brauchbare Bedingungen - hab' allerdings die Wallerjagd verschoben bzw. nur nebenher ein wenig "probiert" (erfolglos). In unserer Truppe stand "Carping" am Plan und wurde auch durchgezogen, lief eher "zäh" an, zumindest bezogen auf die Fänge zwei Wochen vor uns, denn da wurde richtig abgeräumt. Ein etwas detaillierterer Bericht folgt etwas später in einem neuen thread, versprochen  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: posengucker und rob fahren an den po*

Hallo Soxl,

wieder einer mehr, der dem Delta verfallen ist .

Warte gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.

lg
Pogu


----------

